# phpMyAdmin3.1.3



## php_neuling (24. März 2009)

Hallo zusammen,

bin Neuling auf diesem Gebiet.
Habe mir Apache 2.2.11 installiert. dazu MySQL, PHP und phpMyAdmin.

XAMPP wollte ich nicht, obwohl es für Einsteiger bestimmt gut ist.

Meine Vorgehensweise:

Habe phpMyAdmin installiert.
Dann die config.inc.php mittel Editor angelegt

Nun aber zu meinem Problem.

Nun wollte ich über http://localhost/phpmyadmin das webbasierte Programm starten.
Bekomme a ber eine Fehlermeldung. Seite konnte nicht gefunden werden. Was habe ich nur falsch gemacht?

Über eure Hilfe würde ich mich freuen.

Gruß
php_neuling


----------



## djbergo (24. März 2009)

in der Config vom Apache musst du auch den Pfad eintragen, wo du den Ordner httpdocs hast. Oder anders herum, phpmyadmin muss im Ordner httpdocs.

Im Normalfall ist der Ordner in: C:/Programme/Apache/httpdocs



Kleine Info für die Zukunft: Für diese Art Frage bist du im Falschen Forum. Dafür ist das Forum: Hosting & Webserver und nicht PHP


----------



## php_neuling (24. März 2009)

Hallo DJBergo,

danke für den Hinweis das ich im falschen Forum bin.
Könnte mich der Admin freundlicherweise ins richtige verschieben - Danke

Nun zu deiner Antwort.

Aus Sicherheitsgründen sollte man phpmyadmin ausserhalb des Wurzelverzeichnisses voon Apache installieren. Das habe ich auch getan und leutet ein.

Nur weiss ich nicht wo ich die Verlinkung eintragen soll.
In der Datei httpd.conf. Aber unter welche Direktive und wie muss der Eintrag lauten.

danke und gruß


----------



## djbergo (25. März 2009)

Ich denke mal, dass du dein "Server" nur für Testzwecke nutzt und daher kannst du phpMyAdmin schon ins webverzeichnis kopieren.


Bei Google hab ich mal nach einem Tutorial gesucht und egal, welches ich mir angesehen habe, bei JEDEM Tutorial wird phpMyAdmin ins Webverzeichnis kopiert.




> Quelle: vBulletin Germany
> 
> 3)phpMyAdmin ins Root-Verzeichnis (D:\web\Apache\htdocs) entpacken und den Ordner "phpMyAdmin-2.6.1" in "phpmyadmin(oder anders)" umbenennen. Wenn du ein anderes Root-Verzeichnis in der httpd.conf eingestellt hast dann bitte dort hin.
> 
> ...




Aber nun erstmal zurück zu deiner Frage.

Das Webverzeichnis kannst du in der httpd.conf unter VirtualHost ändern.



> <VirtualHost _default_:*>
> # Haupt-Webverzeichnis ggf. anpassen
> DocumentRoot /var/www/htdocs-all
> </VirtualHost>


----------

